# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  openBSD, Wrap & Flashboot

## acoul

Σαν θερμός υποστηρικτής των εναλλακτικών λύσεων σας παρουσιάζω το flashboot OS. Βασίζεται σε openBSD το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί αποκλειστικά ελεύθερο και ανοικτό κώδικα. Μια ενδιαφέρουσα προσέγγιση που αξίζει την προσοχή όσων ψάχνονται γενικώς !!

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## dweller

επίσης υπάρχει και το flashdist
http://www.nmedia.net/~chris/soekris/

τα'χει δοκιμάσει κανείς αυτά;

----------


## password

Είναι αλήθεια ότι τα BSD έχουν πρόβλημα συμβατότητας με τις Atheros?

----------


## MAuVE

Όχι

----------


## password

> Όχι


Έχω ακούσει ότι δεν κάνουν broadcast το SSID? Έχεις εγκατεστημένο BSB με Atheros και σου δουλεύει μία χαρά?

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## akripo

Μια πολύ καλή λύση για μικρής χωρητικότητας flash disks είναι και τα nanobsb scripts που εμπεριέχονται στο source tree του FreeBSD. 
(/usr/src/tools/tools/nanobsd)

Τα εν λόγω scripts δημιουργούν ένα FreeBSD installation στο μέγεθος που θέλουμε, αφαιρόντας περιττά components που δεν μας χρησιμεύουν.

Η παραμετροποίηση γίνεται πάρα πολύ εύκολα.

Περισσότερα για το nanobsd μπορείτε να μάθετε εδώ

Ενας οδηγός για την εγκατασταση FreeBSD χρησιμοποιόντας nanobsd scripts σε Soekris hardware υπάρχει εδώ

----------

